# العمل الآمن مع مخاطر غاز كبريتيد الهيدرجين



## رشيد الخولي (5 يوليو 2008)

العمل الآمن مع مخاطر غاز كبريتيد الهيدرجين​​6-1- مقدمة 
يتعرض العاملون في صناعة النفط و الصناعات البتروكيميائية لخطر غاز كبريتيد الهيدرجين لفترات تتعلق بطبيعة عملهم ولكميات تصل في بعض المواقع إلى حد محظور ، يتم ذلك بادراك وبتجاهل من العامل أو من رب العمل.
وترتبط مخاطر التعرض إلى غاز كبريتيد الأيدروجين بحوادث فردية وجماعية كارثية ، فمن موت عامل يقوم بقياس مستوي خزان نفطي بالكويت ،إلى تعرض عمال طاقم الحفر في أحد الحقول الأمريكية ، إلى حد تسمم وموت جماعي لأطفال قرب مجمع سكني نفطي في روسيا .
بعض الباحثين يرجعون الانقراض الخامس للكائنات الحية (قبل 205 ملين سنة) إلى هذا الغاز القاتل المعروف بسلوكه المحتال قريبا من وجه الأرض وتجمعه التراكمي في المناطق المنخفضة .
إن التعرض المزمن( طويل المدى) لتراكيز منخفضة (غير قاتلة) إلى غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين عن طريق الجلد وجهاز التنفس والعين ( العمل والسكن قرب المصانع والحقول النفطية مثلا) مسببا أعراضا ومخاطر يمكن تلخيصها:
· حساسية دائمة للعين مترافق مع ألم، وتشوش رؤية 
· حساسية مزمنة الأنف والحنجرة تؤثر على حاسة الشم والذوق والصوت
· ضيق تنفس مترافق مع سعال 
· فقدان الشهية ونوبات غثيان ودوخة
·  صداع مع أزمات عصبية ونفسية 
·  نوبات فقدان الوعي ( قد يؤدي للموت) 
هذه الأعراض المزمنة التي يعاني منها عمال المنشآت النفطية قد تكون منفردة أو مجتمعة حسب مدة التعرض( زمن العمل أو الإقامة) ومستواه، ومناعة الجسم البشري ونوعية الطعام ....الخ ، ولكن وبشكل عام ظهور بعض أو كل هذه الأعراض لدى العامل ستنعكس على جودة واقتصاد العمل من خلال:
· صعوبة تأقلم العامل مع جو العمل
·  تقلل من قدرة أداء العامل لعمله 
· تزداد حالات الحوادث الناتجة عن الإهمال 
لذلك وجدنا أن كل عامل ورب عمل، في مناطق التعرض المحتملة لهذا الغاز، ولا سيما المناطق المؤكدة، والمرتبطة باستكشاف وإنتاج ومعالجة وتجميع وتكرير النفط الخام،وكذلك حقول أنتاج الغاز ومصانع معالجته، يجب أن يدرك خصائص غاز كبريت الهيدروجين ومخاطر التعرض له وأساليب العمل الآمن معه لضمان سلامة العمل والعمال . ويتم ذلك بتطبيق أحدث الاجراءآت الإدارية والهندسية لكشفه والوقاية من تعريض العمال للمستويات الخطرة منه، واعتماد وسائل الوقاية والعلاج عند التعرض المفاجئ لمستويات عالية ، يمكن أن تؤدي لشلل الجهاز العصبي أو وذمة رئوية تنتهي بالموت .

6-2- تعريف غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين (خواص ،مواصفات، تحضير):

6-2-1- الخواص الفيزيائية الكيميائية:
غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين عديم اللون ورائحة مميزة قابل للذوبان في السوائل المختلفة ( ماء،كحول،ايتير) وفي المحاليل الأمينية والألكيلية والكربوناتية والبيكربوبوناتية . في الجدول (6-1) ندرج الخواص الفيزيائية والكيميائية لغاز _H2S_

Physical and Chemical Properties​الوصف
Colorless gas​Description​الصيغة
H2S​Molecular formula​الوزن الجزيئي
34.08​Molecular weight​الكثافة
1.4 g/L @ 25° C (air = 1)​Density​درجة الغليان
-60.7° C​Boiling point​درجة الانصهار
-85.5ºC​​Melting point​ضغط البخار
15,600 torr @ 25ºC​Vapor pressure​قابلية الذوبان
Soluble in water, hydrocarbon solvents, ether, and ethanol​Solubility ​عتبة الشم
8.1 ppb (11 mg/m3 )​Odor threshold​وصف الرائحة
Resembles rotten eggs​Odor description​معامل التحويل
1 ppm = 1.4 mg/m3 @ 25° C​Conversion factor​6-2-2- التحضير ولاستخدام: 
يصنع غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين يسوق تجاريا بمواصفة عالمية: 
_CAS registry number: 7783-06-4 _
_ DOT Number: UN 1053_​ 
ويعرف بأسماء مختلفة بعضها شائع بعضها علمي نورد بعضا منها:
(_hydrogen sulphide ; dihydrogen sulfide; dihydrogen monosulfide; sulfur hydride; sulfureted hydrogen; hydrosulfuric acid_)​ويستخدم صناعيا لإنتاج ثاني أكسيد الكبريت ، حمض الكبريت، زهر الكبريت .
يمكن تحضيره بتفاعل حمض الهيدروكلوريك المخفف مع كبريتيد الحديدوز أو بتفاعل حمض الكبريتيك المركز مع كبريتيد الصوديوم أو الامونيوم.
​​
​ 
يؤثر غاز _H 2 S_ على البيئة بكامل عناصرها : الإنسان ، الحيوان، النبات، التربة ،المعادن ...الخ 
فهو يسبب تآكل مواسير الإنتاج والتغليف والنقل، حيث يتفاعل مع الفولاذ مشكلا كبريت الحديدي القابل للاشتعال أيضا، ويساعد ذلك على تسربه إلى الهواء الجوي من رؤوس الآبار ومواسير نقل النفط الخام والغاز الطبيعي والمرافق. والشكل (6-1) يوضح انهيار المعدن metal embrittlement / fatigue بتأثير الخاصة التآكلية لغاز _H 2 S_

​إن غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين شديد الاحتراق، ويمكن أن يشكل مع الأوكسجين الجوي مزيج انفجاري، وينتج عن احتراقه غاز ثاني أكسيد الكبريت S 02 .
حيث أنه من المألوف في الحقول النفطية أن يتم إحراق الغاز الطبيعي الفائض والحاوي على كبريتيد الهيدروجين في محطات تجميع الغاز ونواتج الفصل في محطات تجميع النفط ، يمكن أن يطلق إلى البيئة المحيطة غاز ثاني أكسيد الكبريت SO2 شديد السمية أيضا ، وفق المعادلة :
​H2S+3/2 O2→H2O+SО2​​​6-3- مصادر كبريتيد الهيدروجين:
غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين ذو الرائحة الكريهة والقوية( تشبه رائحة البيض الفاسد) ويوجد بصورة طبيعية في البيئة أو نتيجة النشاطات البشرية الصناعية, وقد يتكون وينبعث حيثما تكون النفايات التي تحتوي على الكبريت قد تفتت بفعل البكتيريا ، يحدث ذلك في المجارير وخزانات التعفين، ونفايات ومخلفات المواشي، ومصاريف المياه الآسنة الخاصة بالإنسان.
كما يرافق الشاحنات التي تنقل النفايات والمخلفات الكيميائية،والتي قد تنبعث منها الروائح الكريهة ومنها غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين.
 وكذلك من الممكن أن يوجد هذا الغاز في المياه الجوفية المستنقعات الملحية....الخ 
كما يصدر غاز كبريتيد الهيدرجين عن بعض الصناعات كناتج عرضي أو مباشر ويمكن تلخيص مصادر غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين الطبيعية الصناعية كما يلي:
1- الغازات البركانية 
2- تخمر النبات والبروتين الحيواني
3- حقول وآبار الغاز الطبيعي (42%)
4- ينتج بفعل البكتيريا في المجاري والبنى التحتية للتجمعات السكنية
5- المياه البحيرات الكبريتية الحارة
6- البحيرات أو المستنقعات الملحية 8.5*105 طن/سنه
7- ناتج عرضي في بعض الصناعات(إنتاج الكوكا، إنتاج الكربون، صناعة الحرير، تفحيم لب الخشب،دباغة الجلود)
8- نقل وتخزين ومعالجة النفط الخام
9- عمليات نزع الكبريت من المشتقات النفطية
10- المناجم الأنفاق 
11- معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي 
6- 4 : مستويات التعرض لغاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين 
المستوى الحالي المسموح للتعرض لغاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين في معظم المدن والعواصم العالمية يتراوح بين 0.050 مغ\ م3 ( 0.13 PPM. ) ويصل في وقت الذروة إلى 0.33 PPM 
وفي التجمعات العمالية الكبرى والسكنية ولفترة 8 ساعة تسمح بعض الحكومات بمستوى تعرض لغاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين ضمن المجال _PPM_ 7- 10 .
وفي المؤتمر الأمريكي لHygienists (الصناعي والحكومي ( أوصى برفع عتبة التعرض لغاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين إلى 10 ) ppm تعرض طويل الأمد ( ويصل المستوى إلى حدّ ppm 15 لزمن ليس أكبر من 15 دقيقة ليس أكثر من أربع مرات باليوم.
وفي الجدول (6-2) نلخص العلاقة بين مستوى التعرض لغاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين وبين الأعراض المرافقة لكل مستوى .









_*الجدول (6-2) العلاقة بين مستوى التعرض والتأثير المعروف على البشر*_
المستوى​التأثير المعروف على البشر​تركيز كبريتيد الهيدروجين
_PPM_
mg/m3
قاتل​انهيار فوري مع شلل تنفسي​1000-2000
1400-2800
عالي جدا​تلف لخلايا الجهاز العصبي المركزي شلل تنفسي يسبق الموت​530- 1000
750-1400 
عالي​وذمة رئوية حادة مع خطر الموت​​320- 530 
450- 750 
متوسط​فقدان حاسة الشم​150 - 250 
210- 350 
منخفض​تضرر جدي للعين​50- 100
70- 140
عادي​عتبة تحسس العين​10 - 20 
15- 30​ 
وحسب شروط منظمة API للصناعة النفطية يوجد أربعة شروط للخطر للعمل في جو يحتوي على غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين :
1. غير خطير : لا يتطلب أجهزة وقاية
2. خطر منخفض :H 2 S)  أقل مِنْ (10 ppm.يوضع العلم الأخضر وتبقى أجهزة الوقاية تحت الطلب وسهلة التناول 
3. خطر متوسّط: H 2 S  أعلى مِنْ _10 ppm_ وأقل مِنْ _ppm_ 30 يوضع العلم الأصفر على حدود الخطر وتشغيل أنظمة الإنذار البصرية والسمعية والكواشف الاتوماتيكية عاملة ومرئية والحرص على بقاء أجهزة الوقاية الشخصية ومزودات الأكسجين والمعدات الاسعافيه بجاهزية عالية .
4. خطر عالي: H 2 S  أكبر مِنْ _30 ppm_. يوضع العلم الأحمر على بعد  500  قدمَ مِنْ الموقعِ، وعلى كُلّ طريق يُؤدّي إلى الموقعِ. الاستعداد للدخول في حالة الطوارئ وتحديد الدخول إلى الموقع ( أشخاص مدربين وسائل مواصلات مجهزة )، وتشغيل أنظمة الإنذار البصرية والسمعية والكاشف الاتوماتيكية عاملة ومرئية ، والحرص على بقاء أجهزة الوقاية الشخصية ومزودات الأكسجين والمعدات الاسعافيه بجاهزية عالية .
ولا تسمح معايير API القيام بأية أعمال نفطية إنتاجية فعالة عند مستويات تتجاوز عتبة التحسس ،أي فوق عادية ( وفق الجدول 6-2) . 
معايير منظمة الأوشا(OSHA)
 ((Occupational Safety and Health Administration لا تتناقض مع المعلومات السابقة ، حيث تحظر القيام بأي عمل عند وصول تركيز غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين إلى 20 PPMمهما كانت تدابير الوقاية المتبعة للحماية . وتقيد منظمات بيئية أخرى حدود تركيز غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين بالهواء إلى قيم أدنى ، فمثلا منظمة NIOSH(National Institute for Occupational Safety and Health).
 )تقيد التركيز ب10 PPM ، أما  ACGIH
 ( ( American Conference of Governmental Industrial Hygienists​​ تقيد التركيز 5 PPM لمدة 8 ساعة. 

6-5- التعرض المهني لغاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين :
يتم التعرض المهني إلى غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين عن طريق الجهاز التنفسي والقناة الهضمية وكذلك عن طريق الجلد والعيون.
ومن الممكن اكتشاف وجود غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين حتى عند تراكيز منخفضة (بحدود _PPM_1 ). عن طريق الشم ، إلا أن التعرض لتراكيز منخفضة منه، ولمدة طويلة يؤدي إلى تبلد حاسة الشم، مما يجعل الاعتماد على هذه الحساسة لاكتشاف الغاز في الظروف الطارئة غير عملي.
إن غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين غاز مخرش، وبالتالي لا يجوز استنشاقه مباشرة لأنه قد أن يسبب تسمما داخليا ( معويا )، كما يسبب هذا الغاز عوز الأكسجين وتلف لخلايا الجهاز العصبي المركزي نتيجة لتأثيره المباشر، ولا توجد هناك تغيرات باثيولوجية مميزة عند الوفاة المفاجئة من التسمم ، أما في حالة تأخر الوفاة لمدة 24- 48 ساعة يلاحظ وجود وذمة واحتقان في الرئة.
الأعراض المعروفة للتعرض عند التسمم الحاد وبعد التعرض لتركيز يزيد عن 50 جزءا بالمليون تظهر الأعراض بالتدريج وتبدأ بالتهاب مؤلم للقرنية ورؤية هالة حول الأضواء وصداع وأرق وغثيان وجفاف في الحلق وإسهال ودوخة وعدم اتزان و وذمة رئوية.
هذا وان التعرض لمستويات فوق 500 جزء بالمليون من الغاز يؤدي إلى فقدان الوعي فورا وتثبيطا لتنفس والوفاة خلال 30- 60 دقيقة.
التعرض المزمن : يسبب التعرض لمدة طويلة لغاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين انخفاضا في ضغط الدم وغثيانا وفقدان للشهية والوزن واختلالا في الاتزان والتهابا في القرنية وسعالا مزمنا.
 وفي المستويات الأقل من ppm 25 يحدث التعافي بسرعة عند التعرض لغاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين ، وقد وجدت مشاكل الجهاز العصبي طويلة الأمد في الناس الذين تعرضوا للغاز على المدى القصير ولكن عند مستويات مرتفعة كذلك تم رصد بعض إصابات القلب في مثل هذه الحالات . 
وبالنسبة لمياه الشرب الجوفية الحاوية على تركيز غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين بنسبة ppm 70 قد تسبب مشاكل في الجهاز الهضمي ، وقد يحتوي الماء على ppm 700 من غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين ويعتبر ساما في هذه الحالة .
إن التعرض المباشر للمياه التي تحتوي على هذه المستويات من غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين يسبب احمرار وتهيج العين في مستويات غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين المنخفضة في الماء( ppm 70 )، وكذلك الالتهاب والندوب الدائمة في العين قد تحدث في المستويات المرتفعة( ppm 700 وأكثر) .
 وليس من المؤكد إذا كان التعرض الطويل الأمد للمستويات المنخفضة من الغاز في مياه الشرب قد يؤدي إلى المرض، وقد أظهرت الدراسات مع الحيوانات أن التنفس عند مستويات منخفضة من هذا الغاز، ولمدة طويلة قد يؤدي إلى تهيج والتهاب الأنف والحلق والرئة ودراسات الحيوانات الأخرى تثبت أن التعرض الطويل المدى لمستويات منخفضة من غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين في مياه الشرب قد يؤدي إلى مشاكل في الجهاز الهضمي . بيد أن تعرض دائم عن طريق التنفس لبعض القطط والكلاب لمستوى 150-225 مغ\م3 (_PPM_ 100 -150) أدى إلى تهيج العيون والحنجرة ، وقد حدث الموت عند المستوى _PPM__ 1800_ لمدة 15 دقيقة. 
الترياق: يمكن استعمال اميل النترات أو نيترات الصوديوم لتكوين سلفثيموجلوبين ( Sulmethemglobin ) ، مما يؤدي إلى إزالة الكبريتيد من الأنسجة وقد اقترح البيريدوكسن ( Pyridoxine ) أو اليوريا باعتبارها مواد مستقبلة للكبريتيد.

6-6- طرق الكشف عن غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين:
لا يجوز الاعتماد على حاسة الشم في الكشف عن وجود غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين ( ( Do not rely on your sense of smell to detect H2S. سواء في مواقع السكن أو العمل . 
 حقليا يتم استخدام عدة طرق للكشف عن وجوده وتركيزه وهذه من أهم التدابير الهندسية للتحكم بمثل هذا النوع من المخاطر .من هذه الطرق : 
- في الأماكن الثابتة ( المخابر ومراكز الحفارات ومحطات التجميع والفصل )
· طريقة أزرق الميتيلين للكشف عنه وتقدير نسبته 
· والكروموتوغرافيا السائلة والغازية 
· طريقة لون اللهب .
- أما في الأماكن الجوالة ( آليات ، حماية ، حفارات إصلاح، خدمات...) : 
· جهاز كشف الغازات الرقمي Gas detector
· أنابيب القياس الامتزازية 

6-7- معدات الحماية الشخصية من خطر غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين:
من متطلبات الأمن الصناعي في المناطق المعرضة لانبعاث غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين :
1. ضمان العمل الآمن والصحي في أماكن العمل الإداري والإنتاجي وتجهيز هذه المواقع بالوسائل المناسبة( تهوية، إنذار، معدات وقاية، معدات قياس التركيز ..الخ) ، وتدريب العاملين على خطط الإخلاء وتدابير الأمن والسلامة وبشكل موثق.
2. اتخاذ كافة التدابير التكنولوجية لمنع تآكل المعدات والخزانات وخطوط النقل ( موانع تآكل فعالة ، حماية مهبطية ...) ، للحد من احتمالات التسرب غير المراقب.
3. تأمين الحماية الكافية من التعرض لغاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين باستخدام الوسائط المناسبة (إنذار، وسائل حماية شخصية، إشارات ..الخ).
4. منع استخدام أية معدات غير مختبرة وتحمل إشارات الأمان القياسية ( صمامات، وصلات ، مواسير، ...الخ) .
5. تطبيق نظام التحكم الآلي على منشآت إنتاج و نقل وتخزين ومعالجة النفط والغاز ( أتمتة الإغلاق عند تحسس التسريبات من الخطوط ، الإنذار عند ارتفاع ضغط الخزانات،)
 إن تأمين وسائل الحماية الشخصية من خطر التعرض لغاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين ،وخاصة للعاملين في قطاعات الخطر ، يعتبر شرط أساسي ضمن أي عقد نفطي ومن هذه الوسائل : 
1. وسائل حماية الجسم : لباس وقائي كامل ( بدلات ، أحذية ، قفازات ، غطاء رأس ) ، يضمن عدم تغلغل الغاز إلى الجلد . تغسل الألبسة بعد كل استخدام وتنظف الأحذية والقفازات . كما يفترض بالعامل الاغتسال الكامل بعد كل عملية ارتداء وتعرض.
2. وسائل حماية التنفس: إن أجهزة التنفس تختار بشكل متوافق طبيا وفق معايير ( OSHA 1910.134 ) مع الحالة الصحية للعامل المستخدم لها. 
· عند وجود إمكانية تعرض محدود زمنيا و لتركيز مسموح (أو غير خطر ) يسمح باستخدام درع الوجه مع نظارات واقية وعازلة .
· عند وجود إمكانية تعرض لأكثر من _5 PPM_ تستخدم أجهزة تغطي كامل الوجه مع مزود ضغط هواء ايجابي 
· عند وجود إمكانية تعرض لتركيز متوسط وأعلى من _100 PPM_ يتم استخدام القناع التنفسي الكامل والمعزول مع مزود ضغط هواء ايجابي واحتياطي مختبر قبل الدخول إلى القطاع الملوث.
وتصنف أجهزة التنفس حسب طبيعة مهمة استخدامها :
1- جهاز تنفس مستقل Self-contained breathing apparatus (SCBA)
2- وحدة النجاة Escape unit
3- وحدة إنقاذ rescue unit ذات زمن محدد للاستخدام ( 30 دقيقة ) 
وقبل الدخول إلى المواقع الملوثة ، وبغض النظر عن طبيعة المهمة ‘ يتم قياس التركيز والتأكد من ابتعاده عن التركيز الانفجاري الحرج.
كما يحظر إنقاذ متعرض دون استخدام أجهزة حماية التنفس المناسبة .


----------



## راشد البلوشي (6 يوليو 2008)

tnxxxxxxxxxxx alot dear
keep it up


----------



## انور الزيدي (29 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراً لك اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمدالعلي (6 مارس 2012)

مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## e hka (19 مارس 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع وبارك الله فيك*


----------

